# Hensley Arrow In Depth?



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi all.....

In searching around I found this ongoing forum about the thoughts, principles, and "what if's" of the Hensley Arrow design. This is not yet another "hensley vs blah, blah, blah" debate (thank goodness), but quite informative even for picking up some basics of the design......

http://tinyurl.com/8wxha

Go three or four pages into it, there is a group that starts doing virtual point mapping of pivot points and the likes and it starts to get into the physics of the thing.......the dude that makes the comment about banning folks goes away after a while.....along to about pages 30+ there are four or five folks that just keep going at it.....

enjoy...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> In searching around I found this ongoing forum about the thoughts, principles, and "what if's" of the Hensley Arrow design. This is not yet another "hensley vs blah, blah, blah" debate (thank goodness), but quite informative even for picking up some basics of the design......
> 
> ...


Great find, zoomzoom8. Thanks for sharing! I look forward to reading it. Have you had a chance to speak with Hensley yet?

To all - sure am glad THIS forum doesn't take on the same flavor as that one (at least in the little bit I have read). Thanks for being a friendlier bunch!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with Wolfie.......I got through 3 or 4 posts and found the one where the guy said he wished he had moderator status so he could delete the others.....

then I closed the thread......after he rants and raves about the topic, he signs with a smilie......

Glad everyone here takes all these suggestions and positions with a grain of salt (and a beer)!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> If you get three or four pages into it, there is a group that starts doing virtual point mapping of pivot points and the likes and it starts to get into the physics of the thing.......the dude that made that earlier comment goes away after a while.....
> [snapback]70541[/snapback]​


Yikes - I'm afraid I might have to go away too, when it gets into "virtual point mapping"....that's geometry isn't it....IT'S ALWAYS THE MATH THINGY!!!! But KB will eat it up!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> If you get three or four pages into it, there is a group that starts doing virtual point mapping of pivot points and the likes and it starts to get into the physics of the thing.......the dude that made that earlier comment goes away after a while.....along to about pages 30+ there are four or five folks that just keep going at it.....
> [snapback]70541[/snapback]​


If I read that far into it, I will be way too confused to even begin to understand how it works!!

Give me the friction sway control diagram, that I can follow....









Steve


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Zoomzoom8,

I don't how or why a Hensley works the way it does...I just know it works! I made sure I got mine before my trip to Florida in December. What an incredible difference!

I will tell you that after I had it installed, I had my friend drive while I sat on the back with the hatchback open and watched it through a turn. Amazing!

Once you go Hensley...you'll never go back! My 2 cents...

Wolfwood, I didn't recognize you without Catwoman! When did you change your avatar?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Zoomzoom8,
> 
> I don't how or why a Hensley works the way it does...I just know it works! I made sure I got mine before my trip to Florida in December. What an incredible difference!
> 
> ...


Glad you joined this thread - no discussion about Hensley would be complete without you! As for the Avatar - thx - you may be the only one to notice!







Just changed it this afternoon - - - after I finally figured out how to get my own photo up there! Those are the "2 best 4-leggeds" (of our signature-fame) shortly after they/we each made their/our debuts in the Canadian Show Rings (AND left 'em all in the dust!!!)


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> glennsteers said:
> 
> 
> > Zoomzoom8,
> ...


Great looking 4leggers there! sunny Don't show up tomorrow with a mask on them now!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Great looking 4leggers there! sunny Don't show up tomorrow with a mask on them now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - the "Kids". Now there's an Idea! Daily Avatars. btw - they DO wear masks at Halloween, along with little red horns (but the norns only accentuate the REAL ones)! This sounds like a new thread coming on....


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Great find, zoomzoom8. Thanks for sharing! I look forward to reading it. Have you had a chance to speak with Hensley yet?


Well, despite my being okay with my now (eight setups later) perfectly balanced Reese DC 1200# system, after a WAY too close of a call with two dueling semis and the DW driving back this past weekend, we just purchased one of these setups. Despite the great TV, once a 31RQS gets in motion side ways, it's rather scary, but the DW handled it like a champ and kept things in control ("look where you want to go, not where you're going".....track talk....) nothing got hurt, just rattled nerves. She stated "Like hell there is going to be any more long trips especially by yourself and/or your track buddies as long as THAT could happen again.....let's find a better solution. But, we're not getting rid of the Outback or MY Titan ." So.........

...Sean at Hensley stated to me that they have a factory refurb thing going on right now that will only run until they are gone. It's 500.00 off. Except for cosmetic "dings" the bearings have been replaced and repacked, everything repackaged and the unit carries all of their lifetime warranty's. They have 20 or so units. Once they are gone, the deal is gone also.

Nice guy.....states that the company average for returns with the hensley 60 day trial is about three out of 1000 units sold.....that's impressive....we'll see.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

zoomzoom8,

My opinions about the Hensley have been espoused here many times so I won't bore you with my "preaching." However, I will make one statement:

Before I had a Hensley, the vacation started when I reached camp and unhitched and ended when I hitched up again. Now, I can relax from the moment I pull out of my driveway until I back it in again!

And YES, Sean Woodruff is VERY helpful and fair! He won't steer you wrong.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

It's official......

>Hi,
> 
>Weâ€™re all set. I had the info I needed. Your Arrow will ship tomorrow and arrive middle of next week.
>
>Sean

Now....I have a two month old, three trip, 1200# Reese Dual Cam WD system with shank to sell.......helllooooooo eBay.....


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I can't wait to get it installed in the spring.... all this technical jargon. VPP, etc. I hope it works as well as everyone says. Sure it will. I'll leave the mathematics and engineering to the folks who know it best.

Zoomzoom8 - sounds like Sean took care of you, too. He should have some more really happy outbackers come spring.

Hopefully a moderator won't pull this post









I agree with the earlier post. Some of the "other" sites get a little too intense on the moderating for my liking. Talk about a great group of folks. I have learned so much from this site.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My HA has about 10K miles on it without a flaw. I would suggest building a small parts kit to keep with the TT. Mine has a few large cotter pins, four self tapping bolts, and a few pins and washers. The bolts are designed to sheer if you turn too tight so having extras is a good idea. I have pulled mine off and re-greased twice. Other than that - hookup and head out.

Jared


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> It's official......
> 
> >Hi,
> >
> ...


CONGRATS, zoom! Glad it worked out for you. Welcome to the cult !!!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Jared,

Excellent idea! I've always wondered what I would do if I lost the "bolt locker thingy" so I guard it with my life. I guess a dedicated "box" would make it more manageable.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

glennsteers said:


> Jared,
> 
> Excellent idea! I've always wondered what I would do if I lost the "bolt locker thingy" so I guard it with my life. I guess a dedicated "box" would make it more manageable.
> [snapback]71156[/snapback]​


Additionally I attached dummy cords (braided cable w/crimps) to the hitch pins so that they stay with the hitch head at all times.

Jared


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> glennsteers said:
> 
> 
> > Jared,
> ...


Great ideas. Now we have mods for our HAs, too!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Question.....my electrical has plenty cable to spare (that's a switch) but I'm not too sure about the chains. Did any of you have to lengthen/replace your chains? Thanks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Question.....my electrical has plenty cable to spare (that's a switch) but I'm not too sure about the chains. Did any of you have to lengthen/replace your chains? Thanks.
> [snapback]71165[/snapback]​


yes. If your hitch didn't come with it, they do have an "extender kit" with cable & chain.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

My kit came with extenders for both electrical and chains!

If yours didn't, I'm sure Sean will take care of you...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I did not have to extend the pigtail but I did extend both the chains and the emergency brake cable. Actually I took off the stock brake line and replaced with a longer one. For the chains I cut off the original hooks (two links down from the hook) and added a few extra links using screwgate ovals and extra links. I also added a cable clamp to help route the pig tail over the top of the hitch. The dummy cords that I made for the hitch pins were made from the old e-brake line with two new crimps. I love my HA in fact it is currently wrapped up in plastic to keep it out of the elements for the winter. I thought about removing it but I have no where to put it. Goverment quarters are already tight especially with the new baby.

Jared


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> I did not have to extend the pigtail but I did extend both the chains and the emergency brake cable. Actually I took off the stock brake line and replaced with a longer one. For the chains I cut off the original hooks (two links down from the hook) and added a few extra links using screwgate ovals and extra links. I also added a cable clamp to help route the pig tail over the top of the hitch. The dummy cords that I made for the hitch pins were made from the old e-brake line with two new crimps. I love my HA in fact it is currently wrapped up in plastic to keep it out of the elements for the winter. I thought about removing it but I have no where to put it. Goverment quarters are already tight especially with the new baby.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]71347[/snapback]​


You're only a couple hrs from me, Not Yet. Want to come (finish) installing another one? We got everything (sort of) connected before the snows began to fly - - -but no levelling, etc. yet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> I thought about removing it but I have no where to put it.


I'm sure your back thanks you (and the government), Jared!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You're only a couple hrs from me, Not Yet. Want to come (finish) installing another one? We got everything (sort of) connected before the snows began to fly - - -but no levelling, etc. yet.
> [snapback]71355[/snapback]​


If you ever need help let me know. I travel to the White Mountains often during the winter to camp and climb. I would gladly stop in to offer Outback assistance.

Jared


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > You're only a couple hrs from me, Not Yet.Â Want to come (finish) installing another one?Â We got everything (sort of) connected before the snows began to fly - - -but no levelling, etc. yet.
> ...


Great choice of destinations! Winter camping in the Whites! We've been serious wilderness campers for 30+ years but Nov. is about as late in the year as we go out. Let us know next time you head this way...we're in Southern NH about 12 miles from the seacoast. Plenty of room for another Outback to park and plenty of room IN the house, as well. Ever been to Lake Umbagog? Southern most of the Rangeley Lakes. Its now a State Park with about 17 wilderness sites around it....3 hr paddle in on rivers that are - well - too shallow to tow the TT. But there is a base camp at one end and the Lake is fabulous. LOTS of terrific hiking around, too. ....and for what its worth - Wolfwood is VERY "military friendly". I was a Navybrat, KB was Army, and my Brother-in-law is currently serving proudly as an AF Major.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Even though the Hensley is on it's way, the DW and I watched the video we got over the weekend and are thinkin' that maybe we should sell the Titan and find us an old Intrepid to pull the lodge........









The video never did show that thing pulling that big three axle TT starting from a dead stop, only moving......


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Did you hear about my experience in Orlando at Tropical Palms RV Resort? Some guy 2 spots over was towing a 30 ft Citation trailer (10K lbs loaded) with a 1973 Chevy Impala and a Hensley!!

Claims he had been doing it for years from Buffalo until he moved to Florida!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Glenn,

Did you take pictures?









Tim


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Did you hear about my experience in Orlando at Tropical Palms RV Resort? Some guy 2 spots over was towing a 30 ft Citation trailer (10K lbs loaded) with a 1973 Chevy Impala and a Hensley!!
> 
> Claims he had been doing it for years from Buffalo until he moved to Florida!
> [snapback]71759[/snapback]​


That's insane........

Hmmmm, maybe I should hook it up to my rotary and see what happens







.........NOT!!!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Tim,

No, I'm so upset that I didn't. He walked over when I checked in and I was so busy running hoses that my day slipped away from me and then we went out to eat dinner. The next morning I went over with camera in hand and he had checked out! He claims that he was on the cover of a Hensley newsletter, so I'll contact Sean Woodruff at Hensley and see if they have an electronic version or PDF...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I should hook it up to my rotary and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch ! I'm thought I'd put my Miata INSIDE the TT and turn the 25RSS into a ToyHauler.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

It arrived yesterday!!! My lord the main hitch is 95lbs.......









Can't wait to get this puppy on and try it out........

They are popping up on ebay..........

http://tinyurl.com/8rb8t


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Let us know when you get it out for your testdrive!


----------

